# Webster I.C. engine with oversize brass flywheel



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 18, 2010)

I have been having some really horrible issues with my Canon SX110IS digital camera. It was still taking okay still shots, but just dreadfull videos. I spent an hour on the phone this morning with Canon, and got all my setting readjusted. Thank God, the camera works like new now. This video shows my Webster I.C. engine with a new, larger brass flywheel on it, which will allow the engine to run much more slowly, and will let it coast 7 or 8 revolutions of the crankshaft when it is shut off at medium speeds. I plan on adding a flyball governor to it and turning it into a hit and miss engine.---Brian


----------



## Stan (Aug 18, 2010)

What is your theory on the solid flywheel instead of concentrating the weight in the rim?


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 18, 2010)

No real theory involved here Stan. If you read my other post about redesigning the Webster as a hit and miss engine, you would see that the big brass flywheel actually fits over top of a smaller, lighter, aluminum one. Spokes are only decorative. They allow you to use less material if its a cast flywheel, because the most effective part of a flywheel is out at the rim, however, other than aesthetics, spokes do nothing to make a flywheel work better.


----------



## SAM in LA (Aug 18, 2010)

Brian,

Bravo on your new video.

SAM


----------

